# JDRF and Diabetes UK event Cardiff Sat June 12th



## Nemo (Apr 21, 2010)

JDRF and Diabetes UK would like to invite parents to join us for our Joint Parent Network Day at the Novotel in Cardiff on Saturday 12th June 2010.

The event, running from 10am to 3.30pm, is a great opportunity to hear presentations on the care and support of children and young people with diabetes and hear the latest in type 1 diabetes research from JDRF funded researchers. Plus it?s a great opportunity to meet other parents affected by type 1 diabetes.

We have limited places available so register early by contacting us on southwest@jdrf.org.uk or 0117 945 2491.

Children are welcome to attend but please note that the event is aimed at parents and there will be no specific children's activities taking place on the day.

For more information, please do not hesitate to contact the South West team using the details above.


----------

